# Spinach Feta Croissants Recipe?



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

OK, so I do go to Starbucks occasionally.







: I want to stop going but they have the most delicious spinach feta croissants.







I tried to google a recipe for it but I am not finding it. All I find are ones w/nutmeg that don't sound spicey at all. So, if anyone has had these croissants and knows how to make them please, please, please tell me how! Thanks!


----------



## mamamillie (Jul 22, 2003)

I have an awesome recipe for spinach/feta pies (they use phyllo, not croissants), but I imagine you could use the same filling in croissants...
it takes 8 oz spinach, you cook it just until wilted w a tiny bit of water, and then drain by putting in a strainer/colander and pushing on it w the back of a wooden spoon,
then you chop it fine and mix w 6 oz feta, 1 egg, dill, crushed red pepper, I also use italian herb seasoning or fresh oregano, and black pepper.

In case you are interested in the phyllo pies, I use two sheets, brush w olive oil, spoon some in the bottom corner, fold lengthwise, ten fold into a triangle and bake at 350 for 20-25 minutes. But like I said, I am sure you could roll it up in croissants as easily.

HTH


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks.







That sounds delicous! I will try that the philo pie way and w/croissants.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

oh my goodness, mamamillie, that sounds so yummy. i am so craving spinach!


----------

